# Info on vintage Hoyt recurve



## Doveman (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a LH Hoyt Pro Hunt recurve manufactured in the late 50's or early 60's.  Does anyone know the value of the bow?  I haven't been able to find anything on the net about this particular bow.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jan 15, 2009)

Go to ebay....search hoyt pro hunter,,,,then click on compleated items...you will see what has sold in the last 60-90 days.

This is the best guide you can get...These old bows are worth what someone will pay for them...no more, no less.  However, keep in mind that lefties generally sell for less than righties, in most circumstances.


----------

